# How does a Tai Chi man generate the power in his strikes?



## Towel Snapper (Sep 13, 2014)

What is he doing that a boxer isnt for instance? 

I believe they are experts at generating power. I think Tai Chi has the most powerful strikes at close range of any art is that right?


----------



## K-man (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm sure a lot of people would disagree. For example the short punches that the Okinawan Goju guys were practising on the makiwara at the Jundokan were as powerful as anything I have seen.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ufuJUdLqBok
:asian:


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

K-man said:


> I'm sure a lot of people would disagree. For example the short punches that the Okinawan Goju guys were practising on the makiwara at the Jundokan were as powerful as anything I have seen.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ufuJUdLqBok
> :asian:




I agree they are powerful more powerful than they look unless you realize the subtle ways he is generating the power. 

So I know you know already as do many others, but how does a Tai Chi man generate power? There are several ways I know and I think I know all the main ways, but most people get real secretive about this kind of knowledge, maybe you will share? 

The karate guy was using his hips, he was also using dropping energy, special hand movement to add heaviness speed n power, and stepping forward and rotating hips from the opposite stance for extra power. thats all I can visually see.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 14, 2014)

K-man said:


> I'm sure a lot of people would disagree. For example the short punches that the Okinawan Goju guys were practising on the makiwara at the Jundokan were as powerful as anything I have seen.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ufuJUdLqBok
> :asian:



that video is awesome by way thankyou mate!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 14, 2014)

rooting and proper relaxation.
power comes from the root and is directed by the waist

yi, qi, li; mind controls energy, energy controls muscle

Sandao &#8211; shen, yi shi; 
Shen (Spirit) and you must unify your Shen with the movement. 
Yi (thought, intension) an important part of every move 
Shi (posture, position) it must be correct and comfortable.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 15, 2014)

There are many things involved. You use "body unification" that all body parts move and stop at the same time. The end of your previous move is the beginning of your next move. The moment that you pull your previous punch back, the moment that you start to generate power for your next punch. 

 Your

- shoulder coordinate with your hip,
- elbow coordinate with your knee,
- hand coordinate with your foot.


----------



## Towel Snapper (Sep 15, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> There are many things involved. You use "body unification" that all body parts move and stop at the same time. The end of your previous move is the beginning of your next move. The moment that you pull your previous punch back, the moment that you start to generate power for your next punch.
> 
> Your
> 
> ...



Ace answer I understand what you mean thankyou!!!!


----------



## mograph (Sep 15, 2014)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> There are many things involved. You use "body unification" that all body parts move and stop at the same time.


Strictly speaking, there's a very very slight lag between body part movements, no?

Of course, it's not (time axis horizontal):
foot
        leg
               waist

... but it's not also simultaneous:
foot
leg
waist

Isn't it more like:
foot
 leg
  waist?

With the lag short enough to allow the unification that you mentioned (with sensitivity to maintain connection), but long enough to allow a "whipping" feel?


----------

